# جزمة 2009 وااااااااااااااااو



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2009)

حبيت احط لكم

جزمه جديده اتحدا اذا شفتوها من قبل كذا
لانها حاليا مانعرضه في الاسواق لكن مستقبل ممكن

المهم













ماطول عليكم













شوفوها


















3













2












1












​


----------



## just member (4 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههه*
*شكلها جامد*
*شكرا يا روكا*​


----------



## sosana (4 يوليو 2009)

اووووووووووووووووووووووه شياكة شياكة
جامدة جامدة يعني
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي اوي يا روكا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه

واضح انى الموضه الجديده هتكون تحفه

ههههههههههههههه

ميررررسى يا روكا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Boutros Popos (4 يوليو 2009)

*شكلها يجنن 
تحفة بجد
ههههههههههه​*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (4 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه

تجنن​*


----------



## zezza (4 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههه
تحفة يا روكا 
ما فيش منها بناتى بكعب هههههههه
ربنا يباركك يا قمرة


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه الجزمة بتاعة بوش صح ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (5 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههه
مرسي روكا​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههه

حلوة يابت 

تسلم رجليكى يووووووووه قصدى ايديكى :t33:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يوليو 2009)

*اية الموضة التحفة دى
يجنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اية الموضة التحفة دى​*
> _*يجنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*_
> _*ههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*ميرسى ليكى *_
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه*
* ميرسي يا قمر نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *هههههههههههه*​
> 
> *شكلها جامد*​
> *شكرا يا روكا*​


*هههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي جوجو نورت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

sosana قال:


> اووووووووووووووووووووووه شياكة شياكة
> جامدة جامدة يعني
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسي اوي يا روكا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اكيد طبعا ههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> واضح انى الموضه الجديده هتكون تحفه​
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ايوة صح يا كوكو*
*ميرسي يا باشا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

boutros popos قال:


> *شكلها يجنن ​*
> 
> 
> *تحفة بجد*​
> *ههههههههههه*​


*ههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي لمرورك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> تحفة يا روكا
> ما فيش منها بناتى بكعب هههههههه
> ربنا يباركك يا قمرة


* ههههههههههههههه*
*مش كفاية برباط هههه*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه الجزمة بتاعة بوش صح ههههههههههههههههه


* ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لا مش ليا في السياسة:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههه​*
> 
> *مرسي روكا *​


* هههههههههههه*
*العفو يا روز*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> هههههههههه​
> 
> 
> حلوة يابت ​
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه*
*رجليا بس برضه*
*قصدك اكيد عينكي:t30:*​


----------



## farou2 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه 
احجزلي واحد 42 هههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

بقى فى  أرتباط وثيق بين بوش والجذم

شكرا ليكى روكا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 أكتوبر 2009)

farou2 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> احجزلي واحد 42 هههههههههههه​



*هههههههههههههههه
ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بقى فى  أرتباط وثيق بين بوش والجذم
> 
> شكرا ليكى روكا​



*هههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ليكي​*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههه ، ميرسي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 أكتوبر 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> ههههههههههههه ، ميرسي



*ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*ههههههههههه
اخر شياكة و احنا نطول
و الشتا داخل علينا تدفى برضه
هههههههههههه
ميررررسى يا روكا يا قمر
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## ارووجة (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههه
ميرسي الك غالصورة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههه​*
> *اخر شياكة و احنا نطول*
> *و الشتا داخل علينا تدفى برضه*
> *هههههههههههه*
> ...


* هههههههههههههههههههه*
*اهو عشان محدش يقول اني حرماكم من حاجة:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> ههههههه
> ميرسي الك غالصورة


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## نفرتاري (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
اخر موضة
شكلها تحفة
ميرسى يا روكا
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## كيرلس2009 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

_اية الشياكة دي
هي دي الموضة
دلوقتي ولا اية
ههههههه
_​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

_ههههههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 نوفمبر 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *اخر موضة*
> *شكلها تحفة*
> *ميرسى يا روكا*
> *ربنا يباركك*


* هههههههههههههههههه*
*اي خدعة يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 نوفمبر 2009)

كيرلس2009 قال:


> _اية الشياكة دي_
> 
> _هي دي الموضة_
> _دلوقتي ولا اية_
> _ههههههه_​


* ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكلها كده يا كيرلس*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه بوش خلاص انتهي ​


----------



## loly magdy (2 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
جديدة اوووووى
متشكرة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 نوفمبر 2009)

سامح روماني2 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه بوش خلاص انتهي ​


* هههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 نوفمبر 2009)

loly magdy قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جديدة اوووووى
> متشكرة


* ههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## مزريانى (22 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه
مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 أبريل 2010)

*ميرسي ليك*
*نورتني*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (17 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
لا تنفع موديل جديد


----------



## Mason (18 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
وتمشى بردوا 2010 ههههههههههههه


----------



## maria123 (18 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +febronia+ (22 أبريل 2010)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أبريل 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> لا تنفع موديل جديد


* اي خدعة*
*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> وتمشى بردوا 2010 ههههههههههههه


* طبعا طبعا هههههههههههههه*
*اتكلي علي الله واشتري:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أبريل 2010)

maria123 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه


* ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أبريل 2010)

fofo.com قال:


>


* ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## happy angel (26 أبريل 2010)

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (26 أبريل 2010)

حلوه كتير ياروكا هههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2010)

*ميرسي ليكم *
*نورتوا الموضوع*​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (3 مايو 2010)

_هههههههههههههه

شكلها روعة يا روكا

_​_
_​


----------



## The one message (3 مايو 2010)

شو هذا هههههههههههههههه
يا اميييي خفت
لو بعطوني اياه وبدفعولي فلوس فوقه ما راح اخده
بس الجزمة شو دخلها هلأ بتزعل وبتوخد على خاطرها المسكينة
على القليلة هي في من وراها افادة!​


----------



## BITAR (3 مايو 2010)

*لا تعليق*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مايو 2010)

كيرلس2009 قال:


> _هههههههههههههه_​
> 
> _شكلها روعة يا روكا_​
> ​


* ههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مايو 2010)

the one message قال:


> شو هذا هههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا اميييي خفت
> لو بعطوني اياه وبدفعولي فلوس فوقه ما راح اخده
> ...


* ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مايو 2010)

bitar قال:


> *لا تعليق*​


* ميرسي لمرورك*​


----------

